# An Actual Grilled Cheese...



## adiochiro3 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm smoking a couple of pork roasts and some kielbasa this afternoon (Q-view on that later).  After getting all of that in the Weber, it was past lunch time, so I threw some soup on the the stove and got set to make a couple of grilled cheese sandwiches.  I realized I had an actual grill all fired up, so right over the hot coals it went.  Holy Moly, what an awesome twist!  Smokey and crispy -- so good, we each had to make another (LOL)!








Here's the close-up...







Cheddar and Havarti cheeses grilled over hardwood coals with hickory chips.

Sometimes it's just the simple things, ya know?

Thanks for looking!


----------



## alelover (Jan 15, 2012)

Great idea. I'm going to try that.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 16, 2012)

Great idea James - awesome looking grilled cheese


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 16, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2012)

Never would have thought of that! Great idea!


----------



## sprky (Jan 16, 2012)

cool I never even thought about doing that. I gotta try it


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 16, 2012)

going to have to give that a try!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 16, 2012)

Must be the KID in me but add some T'mater Soup, fer Dippin', and I'm feelin' 5 again...Mmm...Mmm...Good!...JJ


----------



## dewetha (Jan 16, 2012)

nothing like a good grilled cheese sandwich.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Must be the KID in me but add some T'mater Soup, fer Dippin', and I'm feelin' 5 again...Mmm...Mmm...Good!...JJ




That's what I was thinking!  Thanks for all the encouragement, guys!  Those puppies sure were tasty!  I'm already thinking of ways to kick it up a notch or two.  So many options....


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 16, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Must be the KID in me but add some T'mater Soup, fer Dippin', and I'm feelin' 5 again...Mmm...Mmm...Good!...JJ




Those look really good...gonna have to try those sometime while camping!


----------



## capntrip (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks quite yummy!!


----------

